# Glasgow IVF waiting times



## Waterfall2016 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hello all
Wondering if anyone had any ideas about current ivf waiting times in the great Glasgow area. I have been on clomid for the last 6 months without any success, so I think our next step would be ivf. My friend had ivf last year and was told the waiting list was very long, so paid to go private. 3 weeks after being told about long waiting times and paying to go private she was called by the NHS offering her the ivf appointment. While I would pay anything to get my baby, i was just wondering if anyone had recently been put on the ivf waiting list and got seen really quickly. Thanks and good luck to everyone who is currently ttc.


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi. Sorry not Glasgow, but Edinburgh it was a year but im.sure all of scotland was the same now. And it couldn't be longer than year!!! We waited 1 year xx


----------



## Belle86 (Oct 22, 2017)

I’m waiting for Glasgow Royal and I was told 6-8 months on the 20th of Sept! X


----------



## daisyfish (Apr 24, 2017)

yeah, 6-8 months for glasgow


----------

